# Les signatures dans les Macintosh ?



## sebz47 (6 Octobre 2014)

Salut à tous ! 
Alors je vous explique ma question, je voudrais acheter un macintosh pour entamer une petite collection. Mais je ne trouve pas de liste des macintosh ayant les signatures de l'équipe de l'epoque . Je sais que le Macintosh 128K et 512K l'ont, mais y en a t'il d'autres ?
Comme le Mac plus, le Macintosh classic ou le SE ?
Merci d'avance !! 
Cordialement
Seb .


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Octobre 2014)

Salut, faudrait que je vérifie mais dans mes souvenirs il y a en pas dans les mac plus, c'est que dans les 128k/512k, et pour les mac 128k ou 512k modifiés avec le kit mac plus je croie pas non plus car le kit comprenait une nouvelle coque arrière


----------



## pascalformac (6 Octobre 2014)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Salut, faudrait que je vérifie mais dans mes souvenirs il y a en pas dans les mac plus, c'est que dans les 128k/512k, et pour les mac 128k ou 512k modifiés avec le kit mac plus je croie pas non plus car le kit comprenait une nouvelle coque arrière


apparemment selon cult of mac c'etait  les 3
http://www.cultofmac.com/122408/sig...ignatures-inside-the-original-macintosh-case/


----------



## matacao (6 Octobre 2014)

Je confirme, mon 128k et mon Mac Plus ont les signatures.


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Octobre 2014)

C'est bien ce que j'ai écrit : 





> faudrait que je vérifie



Hum ... alors, ma mémoire doit me jouer des tours  Merci d'avoir corrigé


----------



## MatthewL (28 Octobre 2014)

Le Macintosh SE comporte des signatures


----------



## juliavasa5 (21 Novembre 2014)

l'écran reste noir, ou plutôt comme en mode veille écran noir, j'entends qu'il ne va pas plus loin que le test de la ram et du disque dur. Quand j'éteins et que je rallume un nombre de fois aléatoire (tantôt 5, 10, ou 25 fois) alors il finit par faire son petit son, et l'écran s'allume, et il fonctionne alors parfaitement, des jours et des jours, tant que je ne l'éteins pas totalement plus de 5 minutes. (bref, tant que je le mets juste en veille)


----------



## pascalformac (21 Novembre 2014)

juliavasa5 a dit:


> l'écran reste noir, ou plutôt comme en mode veille écran noir, j'entends qu'il ne va pas plus loin que le test de la ram et du disque dur. Quand j'éteins et que je rallume un nombre de fois aléatoire (tantôt 5, 10, ou 25 fois) alors il finit par faire son petit son, et l'écran s'allume, et il fonctionne alors parfaitement, des jours et des jours, tant que je ne l'éteins pas totalement plus de 5 minutes. (bref, tant que je le mets juste en veille)


il y a erreur  sur emplacement de cette demande ( qui d'ailleurs ne comporte aucune question mais est une simple description)
ca ne concerne ni un classic mac , ni lié à ce fil qui est sur les signatures gravées dans ces macs là

s' il s'agit d'un classic mac le préciser

mais si on se fie à ce que tu indiques dans ton picto macg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





c'est un macbook en yosemite

donc traité soit section macbook soit OS X


----------

